# ¿Que son las participaciones preferentes?



## gester (17 Sep 2007)

Perdonar mi ignorancia, pero .... que son? Dónde se negocian? Se pueden vender? Tienen mucho riesgo?

Gracias!!!


----------



## ventolino (18 Sep 2007)

Si no me equivoco, las participaciones preferentes son como las acciones (es decir, eres propietario de una parte del capital de la empresa y tienes derecho a percibir dividendos cuando se produzcan, pueden vender los titulos...) pero a diferencia de las acciones, con las participaciones preferentes NO se tienen derechos politicos, es decir, no puedes votar en las juntas de accionistas y por tanto influir en la composicion del consejo de administración.

Un saludo


----------



## Goyo (21 Sep 2007)

Son lo que ha explicado ventolino. Hasta ahora no existen en España. Se supone que las cajas de ahorros pueden empezar a emitirlas relativamente pronto, pero todavía no lo ha hecho ninguna. Parece que la CAM puede ser la primera este mismo año o el que viene.

Un saludo.


----------



## Goyo (21 Sep 2007)

Me he despistado, lo que he definido en el post anterior son las "cuotas participativas".
Las participaciones preferentes son un híbrido entre la renta fija y la renta variable, pero en la práctica funcionan normalmente como un título de renta fija.

Un saludo.


----------



## faraico (22 Sep 2007)

Exacto.

Aqui en españa suelen estar referenciadas al euribor, y remuneran en cuenta los intereses.

El problema es que el banco luego no te las quiera recomprar...las tienes que vender en el mercado secundario...y si nadie te las quere comprar....a joderse...


----------



## Matematic (23 Sep 2007)

> El problema es que el banco luego no te las quiera recomprar...las tienes que vender en el mercado secundario...y si nadie te las quere comprar....a joderse...



¿cómo? yo tengo unas participaciones preferentes desde hace bastantes años que he mantenido porque me daban un interés muy bueno, pero ahora que los tipos han subido este interés comienza a equipararse al que dan en cualquier depósito a plazo. De momento no tenía intención de anularlo quería esperar un poco más porqué no necesito el dinero y de momento el interés sigue estando bien. Pero lo que yo no sabía es que no se podían vender así tan fácil, yo pensaba que era como anular un depósito a plazo. Entonces igual me planteo ir cancelandolo ya ¿qué quiere decir vender en el mercado secundario?


----------



## faraico (23 Sep 2007)

Hola de nuevo...

De las preferentes, te puedes desprender, bien porque te las recompra el emisor, o bien porque se las traspasas a otro particular(el banco donde las trienes depositadas las pone a la venta entre sus clientes, y si a alguno le interesan pues te las compra), pero que pasa, que si unas preferentes daban hace años el 4%, eran buenas, la gente las queria, pero actualmente nadie las querria...por lo que no puedes venderlas, a no ser que el emisor te las compre, cosa a la cual no esta obligado.


----------



## Virtualcharly (23 Sep 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Son lo que ha explicado ventolino. *Hasta ahora no existen en España*. Se supone que las cajas de ahorros pueden empezar a emitirlas relativamente pronto, pero todavía no lo ha hecho ninguna. Parece que la CAM puede ser la primera este mismo año o el que viene.
> 
> Un saludo.



¡Vaya, que curioso! ¡Y yo trabajando en una empresa española y llevando control de pagos de los cupones de las acciones preferentes!


----------



## Matematic (23 Sep 2007)

> De las preferentes, te puedes desprender, bien porque te las recompra el emisor, o bien porque se las traspasas a otro particular(el banco donde las trienes depositadas las pone a la venta entre sus clientes, y si a alguno le interesan pues te las compra), pero que pasa, que si unas preferentes daban hace años el 4%, eran buenas, la gente las queria, pero actualmente nadie las querria...por lo que no puedes venderlas, a no ser que el emisor te las compre, cosa a la cual no esta obligado.



Pues esto no me lo explicaron, ya sé que hay que leer la letra pequeña pero es que hace ya hace unos cuantos años y entonces no sabía lo que sé ahora. Me lo vendieron como un plazo fijo perpetuo a tipo de interés fijo que yo podía cancelar en cualquier momento, eso sí, me dijeron que no podía hacer una cancelación parcial, es decir, retirar solo una parte del dinero, o lo sacaba todo o nada, así que yo he estado tranquila todos estos años. El interés que me dan era el que daban por aquella época, es decir, no fue ningún chollo. Lo que pasa que como yo lo he mantenido durante unos cuantos años y los tipos fueron bajando entonces sí que era muy bueno ya que no me podían bajar el tipo de interés.


----------



## Goyo (28 Sep 2007)

Virtualcharly, escribí 2 mensajes seguidos. 

Matematic, las acciones preferentes las tienes que vender de la misma forma (más o menos) que venderías unas acciones de Telefónica o Repsol. La principal diferencia es que las acciones de Telefónica y Repsol las puedes vender en 1 segundo a un precio justo porque siempre hay gente dispuesta a comprar y sin embargo las preferentes tienen una liquidez muy baja. Casi nadie las quiere comprar, por eso puedes tardar días o semanas en encontrar alguien que las quiera. Para venderlas tienes que ir al banco, poner una orden de venta y esperar. Puede que las vendas rápido o no, depende que que acciones ean, el precio que pongas, etc.

Un saludo.


----------



## gester (1 Oct 2007)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

A mí me paso igual que a Matematic; me las vendieron hace tiempo de la misma manera.


----------



## Matematic (1 Oct 2007)

Pues fui el otro día al banco a preguntar cuánto tiempo tardaban en venderlas (pero me hice la tonta como si no supiera de que iba el tema) y me dijeron que en dos días lo tenía, que no había ningún problema en venderlas. :


----------



## gester (1 Oct 2007)

Infórmate bien, porque hay algunas que no se pueden vender hasta pasados 5 años, sino te penalizan.


----------



## Matematic (1 Oct 2007)

> Infórmate bien, porque hay algunas que no se pueden vender hasta pasados 5 años, sino te penalizan.



En principio no me afecta ya que las tengo desde hace 7 años. El interés es euribor (si no recuerdo mal es euribor 6 meses) + 0.05. De momento sigue siendo un buen interés por eso tampoco tengo prisa en venderlas.


----------



## Goyo (5 Oct 2007)

Es que si todo va bien se venden igual de rápido que unas acciones de Telefónica. Depende de la liquidez que tenga cada emisión en concreto. Algunas se venden el mismo día que das la orden de venta sin ningún problema y otras veces la orden entra en mercado pero pasa bastante tiempo hasta que aparece un comprador.
En cualquier caso no es una inversión arriesgada. Y la baja liquidez de algunas tampoco supone un gran problema ni un riesgo para la inversión.

Un saludo.


----------



## visionincomoda (17 Nov 2008)

Rescato este tema del olvido porque he estado leyendo y por lo que parece, puenden empezar a ser una buen opción de inversión de nuevo, sobre todo si siguen bajando los tipos de interés, en el siguiente link teneis una explicación bastante buena de porque Acciones o participaciones preferentes, esas grandes olvidadas .


----------



## eminentemente técnico (18 Nov 2008)

Hace como 8 años mi gestor del BBVA me ofreció preferentes de REPSOL,me están rentando al euribor 3 meses,pago trimestral de intereses y siempre 4% TAE mínimo,ni que decir tiene que cuando el yuri está por los suelos es un excelente producto.

Recientemente me ofreció preferentes del propio BBVA,me quedé unas cuantas,pero las condiciones son peores,euribor - un diferencial y sin respetar ningún mínimo,estoy pensando venderlas,pero con las de REPSOL sí estoy satisfecho.


----------



## Jaimarca (12 May 2009)

Ahora que están tan de moda [IRONIC on] el chollo [IRONIC off] de las participaciones prefenrentes...

_Caso típico: Hola, en mi banco me han ofrecido unas participaciones preferentes que son un chollo, dan un 6% sin riesgo y aunque son participaciones preferentes perpetuas, ellos me buscan a otro que las compre cuando las quiera vender, pero yo no sé qué son las participaciones preferentes, ¿que me aconsejáis?_

<a href="http://www.rankia.com/blog/fernan2/2009/04/participaciones-preferentes-explicadas.html">Participaciones preferentes explicadas desde cero</a>

S2


----------



## Gamu (12 May 2009)

las acciones preferentes son un TRUÑO.

Solo cobras el cupón SI LA EMPRESA GANA DINERO. Y lo de que te buscan alguien que la compre al precio del principal... que te lo garanticen por escrito!


----------



## karinaK (22 May 2009)

Cuidado con las Participaciones Preferentes: son bastante engañosas:

Participaciones Preferentes: cuidado con ellas


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Feb 2011)

A los que ya tengan participaciones preferentes desde hace algún tiempo, ¿Qué les diríais ahora?, ¿Es mejor venderlas ahora o ya ha pasado lo peor y ya lo mejor es mantenerlas?
Por otro lado, concretando a las de La Caixa, ¿qué pasará con la conversión al nuevo banco?

PD.- ah, muchas gracias a todos por la info! Me ha resultado muy útil ya que en el banco sólo te engañan.


----------



## Viviana (10 Feb 2011)

A mi entender las Participaciones Preferentes son una especie de competidoras de los fondos de inversion. Son un tipo de deuda soberana que las entidades colocan de forma masiva mediante su red de oficinas, pero que son un producto de alto riesgo para el inversor.
Hay tener cuidado, ya que suelen ofrecer altos intereses que no estan asegurados, y si la entidad no logra el beneficio necesario para pagar la remuneración, o si sus niveles de solvencia así lo recomiendan, no pagará el cupón.

Saludos.


----------



## HurreKin (8 Mar 2012)

Veo que ya se abvirtio en 2007 que no era facil desprenderse de ellas, culpa del moderador por no ponerle chincheta a este hilo.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Mar 2012)

Este hilo va a reflote por año....y cada uno es más interesante que el anterior....


----------



## kalapa (8 Mar 2012)

Son esto:
Yo soy un banco, le dejo 1000 euros a un drogadicto que dice que me va a devolver 1800, entonces, como soy bueno, te dejo participar en esos beneficios y te vendo esa deuda, tu me das 1200 euros y te prometo darte 1600, SI EL DROGADICTO ME DEVUELVE EL DINERO.
¿ Se ha entendido ?


----------



## relojandante (25 Mar 2012)

Simple y llanamente: ¡Malditos hijos de puta!


----------



## Nopleravet (19 Dic 2013)

Toca volver a reflotar este hilo


----------



## RVR60 (20 Dic 2013)

Que curioso leer este hilo. Es como viajar en la máquina del tiempo jeje


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Dic 2013)

Son un timo.
Tienen el riesgo de la renta variable pero los beneficios de la renta fija.


----------



## giusepo_2006 (20 Dic 2013)

Me encanta leer los hilos antiguos.

Eran otros tiempos.

Había menos hilos, pero muchos eran larguísimos, con aportaciones muy interesantes de desaparecidos foreros.

Me estoy haciendo mayor.

Pero es que, "Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais......"


----------



## virgilio (20 Dic 2013)

Anonadado me hallo.


----------



## HolgerO (21 Dic 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ba-nadie-aviso-de-crisis-11.html#post10588438


----------

